# hash out of crystal



## adam420 (Oct 26, 2005)

I remember a while back hearing about someone saying once that you can press down crystal into hash. So does any one know how to do that?


----------



## Hick (Oct 29, 2005)

I place the trichomes into  the corner of a sa'mwich bag, heat a sufficient amount of water to immerse the trikes in, warm and squeeze(press) repeatedly. Once the trikes become warm and mallible, they begin to stick together.


----------

